# MicroLab SOLO6C - truly amazing powered speakers for the £70 asking price- thats for the pair!!!



## danny93

MicroLab SOLO6C
   
  Yeh you have never heard of microlab but more people should have... got these a few months back and I can whole heartedly reccomend them...they are crazy for the price of £70 over here in the UK, you can connect a 3.5mm or RCA aux in too, they have built in EQ and a remote...bloddy brilliant and solidly made too, with thick wooden panels, if Microlab had the mark up of more mainstream companies like M-Audio etc they would quite literally be 2-3 times the price, and still I would be over the moon with the SQ for that price!
   
  I would say these are rather flat speakers, with the soundstage being a little narrow but that is the only negative thing i can say about these speakers! Clarity, mids and highs are all very good...bass even shocked me quite a bit for such small speakers, (bigger than your average set of 2.0´s with their 6.5" woofers!) but I had already bought a used wharfedale SW150 10" subwoofer, and I have to admit this setup really has to be up there for one of the best bang for buck things i have ever bought, compared with my parents B&W 684 floorstanders with an arcam solo neo, this 2.1 setup > Titanium HD really does compete well considering its a fraction of the price, of course it isnt as good and I am not saying that but its a 10th of the price if you factor in the need of a quality amp for the 684´s and you would NEVER guess that hearing the two setups side by side!
   
  If your not a basshead then you will find the Microlab just fine with no sub...its there when its called for but never overpowers or bleeds into the mids, its a very neutral sound with an ever so slight emphasis on the mids, or this just may be everything else I own has slightly recessed mids haha
  The only time when a sub really shows its worth is when you put on some dubstep or similar with bass that extends past or near 30Hz then that is where you can sense the Micrlobs start to strain...but they still put on a good show! haha 
   
  Also for the price I doubt you will find any powered set that can go louder...they literally shake the house haha...as in i go downstairs and glasses are shaking, and this is WITHOUT the sub (but with bass EQ on 5/8!) and volume on 2/3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and zero audible distortion...very clean sound even at high volume! 
   
  At low listening volumes the detail is still GREAT so they make a very nice set of desktop speakers if your on a budget! 
   
  This review sums it up quite nicely...
   
  http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4112/microlab_solo6c_powered_stereo_speakers_review/index5.html Sooooo glad i went for these, pics dont do the speakers justice, I love the retro look of em´ (wood panels look great!)
   
  I wanna hear some other opinions on these...so please guys if you have them or buy some because of this thread post impressions here...bang for buck speaker king haha 
   
  People literally dont believe me when I tell them the price after listening, I have to show them on the net haha!


----------



## danny93

Cummon guys i waInna hear another opinion on these great budget speakers!


----------



## Penarin

Those look really nice for $100.


----------



## AudioSonus

I can recommend these speakers, especially if you live in Australia or New Zealand. They seem to be the best speakers available for under $200 NZD.
  I prefer these over Audioengine A2, although the size and weight of these things are pretty huge.
  Another con would be that it doesn't have any memory of the volume/settings etc. when you turn them on again.


----------



## bala

I have just been on the lookout for a pair of bookshelf speakers for nearfield listening and this just seems to be an interesting option.


----------



## danny93

bala said:


> I have just been on the lookout for a pair of bookshelf speakers for nearfield listening and this just seems to be an interesting option.


 
   
  Yeh I love these...an absolute bargain, I am surprised not many people have been interested tbh and I actually think that if these were £120 or so then there would be more interest in them LOL 
   
  If you do end up getting them then let me know how you like them on the thread! I can gurantee you that you wont be dissapointed!


----------



## bala

My Solo 6Cs just came in and ..wow...these are bigger than I expected! I cleared out some space on my desk but that just doesn't seem to cut it...guess would have to pick up a pair of stands! had a quick listen and am loving it, more impressions to come


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





bala said:


> My Solo 6Cs just came in and ..wow...these are bigger than I expected! I cleared out some space on my desk but that just doesn't seem to cut it...guess would have to pick up a pair of stands! had a quick listen and am loving it, more impressions to come


 
  Great news...it only gets better with more burn in, so keep them playing! The bass extension gets much better with a few hours of some loud DnB or something! 
   
  Really interested in your impressions so do let me know what you think, initially I was a bit dissapointed with the sub bass, but I am very impressed with it now! I find treble on 3 and bass on 4 to suit me nicely!


----------



## bala

Danny93, did you notice any "whine" coming from the speakers from time to time when they aren't playing anything...? I can distinctly make out a whine from the speakers when they are not playing anything and powered up! May be its just a fault with my set of speakers!


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





bala said:


> Danny93, did you notice any "whine" coming from the speakers from time to time when they aren't playing anything...? I can distinctly make out a whine from the speakers when they are not playing anything and powered up! May be its just a fault with my set of speakers!


 
  Well if I put my head up really close to the speaker with the amp in it then I can hear a very slight hum (natural for an amp) but the other speaker is dead silent, my computer fans are BY FAR the loudest thing I can hear...sitting about a metre away from the speakers I can hear nothing
   
  The hum from my Subwoofer is MUCH louder than the one from the speakers


----------



## bala

No, this noise is more of a whine than a hum and it comes only from the tweeter of both the speakers! Guess, I need to send them back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the noise is really annoying and it comes  on once I power-up the speakers, even without any input plugged in (so i know its not the source!)


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





bala said:


> No, this noise is more of a whine than a hum and it comes only from the tweeter of both the speakers! Guess, I need to send them back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  When I put my ear right close (few cm´s) to the tweeter then I can hear a higher pitched static sort of sound...but when I put my ear back towards the woofer then I can no longer hear it (thats how quiet it is) 
   
  Try moving the volume dial on the back of the speaker with the amp...now I come to think of it when I first got them I think there was a distinctive noise when nothing was playing and by moving the volume dial I vaguely remember finding a sweet spot with minimal noise, scared to move the dial incase I cant get this sweet spot back haha


----------



## bala

I got in touch Microlab Support Germany and they asked me to go ahead and get a replacement from the vendor I bought from. So will be sending this one back to Amazon and getting a replacement. 
   
  @danny93 The noise or whine from my unit is not as subtle as you seem to be experiencing, its pretty audible! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 infact its audible even over silent parts of the music!
   
  Otherwise, the Solo 6C is just amazing...infact I'm having a hard time letting it go for a replacement
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Guess I will write a longer post once I get the new one. First impressions are very very good!


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





bala said:


> I got in touch Microlab Support Germany and they asked me to go ahead and get a replacement from the vendor I bought from. So will be sending this one back to Amazon and getting a replacement.
> 
> @danny93 The noise or whine from my unit is not as subtle as you seem to be experiencing, its pretty audible!
> 
> ...


 
  Glad to hear you like it...but now I come to think of it i do remember having to find this sweet spot and it took me ages...the volume dial on the back of the speaker...put music on pause and turn it up so you can hear the whine then adjust the volume dial until the whine is at its lowest volume...barely audible, but it did take me a while...I completely forgot about this though so thanks for bringing it up 
   
  Good luck mate


----------



## Tangster

Not impressed with my pair. Amp broke after less than a days use. I can power the left speaker that doesn't have an amp fine from a separate, but the right is a complete dud. Will be getting them refunded and going for a more reliable company like Genelac.


----------



## danny93

tangster said:


> Not impressed with my pair. Amp broke after less than a days use. I can power the left speaker that doesn't have an amp fine from a separate, but the right is a complete dud. Will be getting them refunded and going for a more reliable company like Genelac.



 
 Thats strange...Ive had mine over 6 months and not a single problem! I have them playing for hours pretty much every day and often at near full volume! Cant reccomend these highly enough, in fact loads of friends are asking me where I bought them as they want to get them for Christmas!


----------



## alexander321

I have them for a year now and they sound extremely good!!!
  Also they are very very powerful.
  I have a 12 inch sub too but i find the bass on these to be really good.
  I can take a video for you to show you how low they can get.


----------



## Kawai_man

Genelecs cost far more at least here in the US they do.
   
  What types of amps are they class d or class ab?


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





kawai_man said:


> Genelecs cost far more at least here in the US they do.
> 
> What types of amps are they class d or class ab?


 
  No idea. I'm not taking it apart to find out since that'd void my warranty. It's going back to the retailer on wednesday for a refund.


----------



## DefQon

What's the dimensions of these speakers?


----------



## bala

*Technical Specifications*


 *Amplifier specs* Output power 100, Watt RMS Power distribution 50х2, Watt Harmonic distortion 0,3, % (1Watt, 1kHz) Frequency response 55-20 000, Hz Signal/Noise ratio 85, dB Separation 55, dB *Speakers specs* Tweeter driver type 1, Bass driver type 6,5, Material MDF Color dark wood Remote control 1 *Interfaces* Output terminals Input 2RCA Auxilliary 2RCA *Dimensions* Satellites 210 x 270 x 361, mm Product Net weight 13,70, kg
   
   
  Still haven't had the chance to get my hands on them again...got give them a another shot.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





bala said:


> Still haven't had the chance to get my hands on them again...got give them a another shot.


 
  I'm glad I got a refund on mine. The Behringer B2030A monitors I replaced them with are far superior, that said, I would be very displeased if they didn't as they cost significantly more new (£230, I paid £90).


----------



## danny93

tangster said:


> I'm glad I got a refund on mine. The Behringer B2030A monitors I replaced them with are far superior, that said, I would be very displeased if they didn't as they cost significantly more new (£230, I paid £90).




Well I think you got a dodgy set as they broke after 1 day!


----------



## vermilions

Has anyone tried both the SOLO 6C and the Audioengine A2? How do they compare? Thanks.


----------



## bala

I have tried both, the A2 is better in some aspects and at a price! The Solo 6C is a great product for the price, it is not as accurate/revealing and detailed as the A2 but provides a satisfying solid music playback. The A2 is more suited for desktop use, the 6C as well if one has the space! The 6C is more warm with better bass(obvious effect of the driver size) and sounds "full" but with less detail, ofcourse you only notice this loss of detail when you compare it with the A2. There Solo 6C behaves the same at all volumes, the A2 does tend to lose some of its character when driven to loud volumes. So that's my opinion of both these very good speakers.


----------

